# Cleaning Soft Shell Crabs



## tropics (Sep 4, 2018)

Not sure were this should go so if it needs moving,feel free an my apologies for the extra work.
Soft Shells should be kept in the fridge with a damp paper towel covering them.
I start by brushing them with a tooth brush






next you peel the shell up gently 
remove the thing that looks like a sponge





brush the inside and the under part of the shell










Remove the face with a scissor 





Squeeze from the back to get the mustard out





Remove the bottom flap clean under the rear part of the shell





Prepare the way you want 
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks Richie!!
I'm still keeping an eye out for some of these guys!.
Like.

Bear


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 4, 2018)

Wow that souunds like some kind of work.  No wonder it isn't cheap ordering these things!


----------



## Sandbar smoka (Sep 4, 2018)

Kenney seafood in Slidell, Louisiana will ship them to you I'm pretty sure. In louisiana we have shedding operations where tanks are set up to mimic molting conditions so we generally always have them available as long as the crabs are being caught. Saw the thread with your crab on the rye. Looked great tropics. Try injecting them with creole butter before frying then place on a po boy bun next time. Only way I eat softshell......


----------



## tropics (Sep 4, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Richie!!
> I'm still keeping an eye out for some of these guys!.
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Good Luck I hope you get some.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 4, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Wow that souunds like some kind of work.  No wonder it isn't cheap ordering these things!



Jeff that is not really that bad,the typing was the worse part. LOL My wife picks all the meat out of the crabs I cook for stuffed crabs,Crab Cakes That is a lot of work.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 4, 2018)

Sandbar smoka said:


> Kenney seafood in Slidell, Louisiana will ship them to you I'm pretty sure. In louisiana we have shedding operations where tanks are set up to mimic molting conditions so we generally always have them available as long as the crabs are being caught. Saw the thread with your crab on the rye. Looked great tropics. Try injecting them with creole butter before frying then place on a po boy bun next time. Only way I eat softshell......



Thanks I have cooked in butter w/garlic many a time.Here is one for you.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/stuffed-crabs.278068/
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 4, 2018)

What you squeeze out the yellow mustard (fat) really??

Oh forgot you guys up north a little bit even clean out your hard crabs too.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Sep 4, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> What you squeeze out the yellow mustard (fat) really??
> 
> Oh forgot you guys up north a little bit even clean out your hard crabs too.
> 
> Warren



Yes we do and very nicely.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 4, 2018)

Here its just like the pigs no waste. There's a lot we eat under that shell.

Warren


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks for sharing Richie. 1 question for you. Was that your wifes or your tooth brush :D


----------



## Sandbar smoka (Sep 4, 2018)

Looked at link you posted. Looks good Richie!! Pardon my ignorance but I didn't know other coastal locations enjoyed blue crabs as we louisianians do. Is that yalls average size? I live near lake ponchatrain and have caught a blue 9" from tip to tip of shell. I usually throw a couple traps out while I go fish and check on way back in just in case i need flounder stuffing. Yall make days out of crabbing in your parts? Crabs so cheap and plentiful here I usually go to the dock and pick up a basket fresh for entertaining.

Trennon


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 4, 2018)

Yup I'm in Maryland and we go days at a time. Buying crabs here is not cheap memorial weekend #1's sold for $300.00 a bushel This past labor Day they were down to $200.00 a Bushel. Want to go into the seafood business shipping crabs north. 

Sorry high jacked your thread Richie.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Sep 4, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> Thanks for sharing Richie. 1 question for you. Was that your wifes or your tooth brush :D


Brian Thanks I needed a good laugh.ROFLMAO
Richie


----------



## Sandbar smoka (Sep 4, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup I'm in Maryland and we go days at a time. Buying crabs here is not cheap memorial weekend #1's sold for $300.00 a bushel This past labor Day they were down to $200.00 a Bushel. Want to go into the seafood business shipping crabs north.
> 
> Sorry high jacked your thread Richie.
> 
> Warren


Good lord!!! Yeah we might have to look into shipping some bayou gold out there!! That's nuts. That amount of money you talking about fueling up the sea cat for an offshore oil rig meat fest.....

No highjack intended on my part either.
T.S. Gordon closing in on my part of the world so I gotta go pick up a few things around the yard. See you boys later......


----------



## tropics (Sep 4, 2018)

Sandbar smoka said:


> Looked at link you posted. Looks good Richie!! Pardon my ignorance but I didn't know other coastal locations enjoyed blue crabs as we louisianians do. Is that yalls average size? I live near lake ponchatrain and have caught a blue 9" from tip to tip of shell. I usually throw a couple traps out while I go fish and check on way back in just in case i need flounder stuffing. Yall make days out of crabbing in your parts? Crabs so cheap and plentiful here I usually go to the dock and pick up a basket fresh for entertaining.
> 
> Trennon


@ $25.00 a doz. I can't afford that we Crab all summer,I do live cleaning so we can freeze and cook when we want.Hardest thing here is finding a good location that isn't crowded.my biggest was in the same size as yours.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 4, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup I'm in Maryland and we go days at a time. Buying crabs here is not cheap memorial weekend #1's sold for $300.00 a bushel This past labor Day they were down to $200.00 a Bushel. Want to go into the seafood business shipping crabs north.
> 
> Sorry high jacked your thread Richie.
> 
> Warren



Warren no problem that is the truth the market is crazy.I see in the Asian Market all females that are lucky to be 5" and they go for $15.00 a doz.
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 4, 2018)

I have many friends (I do have some anyway :D) and they crab up to 4,000 ft of line daily and dance on the deck if they catch 3 bushel. As a kid I can remember seeing a 100 bushel sitting on the gunwale when they came in.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 5, 2018)

Not a lot of crabs up here(well not the kind you want anyway). Nice job on the tutorial Richie. If I ever manage to source some at a price I can afford. I'll be checking coming back to this thread.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2018)

Man! That brings back memories. Working at a country club I cleaned bushels, when available, to satisfy the demand. Me, I like my softies tempura fried and made into Spider Rolls. I love Sushi...JJ


----------



## tropics (Sep 5, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Not a lot of crabs up here(well not the kind you want anyway). Nice job on the tutorial Richie. If I ever manage to source some at a price I can afford. I'll be checking coming back to this thread.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Chris Thanks I hope to get out again next week,heading to Ga. on Thursday spinning 2 racks of BB to freeze and take down to my son.Thanks for the point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 5, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Man! That brings back memories. Working at a country club I cleaned bushels, when available, to satisfy the demand. Me, I like my softies tempura fried and made into Spider Rolls. I love Sushi...JJ



JJ Thanks years back they were cheap now crabs this size would keep me from buying them.
Richie


----------

